# Dealings with Elite Equine and Meadow stables in Essex



## eventer11 (1 April 2016)

any honest reviews of elite equine and meadow stables in Essex? i had a quick look online and on facebook and its a mixed bag, with some very bad reviews. confused???


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (1 April 2016)

From everything I have read and my own limited contact with them I would touch them with a hefty sized barge pole!!!!!


----------



## I.M.N. (1 April 2016)

Run. Don't look back.


----------



## Ponymad21 (1 April 2016)

I told my friend to not even bother enquiring about one of their horses that she liked, the ad was written badly, calling the horse 14.2 and 15.2 in the same paragraph!


----------



## gothdolly (2 April 2016)

I have no personal experience but I that name comes up a lot on the "dealer review" pages on fb.


----------



## PorkChop (2 April 2016)

Have a look at the Dodgy Dealers facebook pages, plenty of information about them on there!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (2 April 2016)

I spent some time a few days ago reading the various reviews. The horrendous reviews FAR outweighed any good things said about Meadow Stables. There are plenty of other places & people you can buy a horse from. From the reviews you should steer well clear of Meadow Stables & anyone associated with them!!!


----------



## fairyclare (2 April 2016)

We have 2 horses from them on our yard (in Essex, less than 10 miles from them!) and both are lovely cobby mares, however, neither are what they were advertised or sold as!! 
Both green both have novice rider/owners, luckily, they are both so genuine and kind the owners haven't come to any harm. 

I would give it a very wide berth OP!!


----------



## ester (2 April 2016)

Mixed bag really!? I have never read anything good about them!


----------



## Nutty Nagster (9 July 2016)

I have seen many horses advertised by this crew over the past few months whilst I&#8217;ve been horse hunting.  From what I see, most of their horses are under fed, in poor condition and clearly unsound.  One who constantly seems to come up is Tyson, who is apparently an ID, but to look at the poor chap looks more like a TB.  They seem to so some very bizarre things when showing off their horses, jumping off their saddles, sliding down their rumps, sitting on them with an umbrella and messing about with mini diggers &#8211; which is all well and good if the horses aren&#8217;t dehydrated and possibly doped at the time of filming.   I&#8217;ve not viewed any horse that these dealers have advertised, as something just doesn&#8217;t seem right to me.  Plus all the bad reviews on social media &#8211; it&#8217;s there for all to see, just Google them or purchase at your peril.


----------



## Nellynag (9 July 2016)

These people should be shot with the way they treat their animals!!
I would recommend that anyone looking to buy from them turn on their tail and run a mile.
They buy their horses from the knackers yard. These animals are fit for nothing.
They are underweight and definitely not what they are advertised as!!
They prey on novice horseman that are suckered into buying what they believe is the perfect animal....
Till they get it home and the doping wears off.
I've actually not heard of a single success story from anyone buying from them that isn't their friend. They advertise the animals as ideal for novices. They are not. Alot of the time they are highly dangerous. Just go onto the dodgy dealer sites to check up on them. Please don't part with your money to these evil people.


----------



## littlelady26 (9 July 2016)

I have read & watched videos of some heartbreaking stories from people who have purchased from these scum of the earth!!  Defo would avoid like the plague.  And having to ask ur 'customers' to write a good review about you, kind of says something!!!! I've looked at some of their horses on their fb pages and all I see are very poor, lame, sad and underweight beasts.


----------



## MrsNorris (9 July 2016)

Have you been on the dodgy dealers facebook page? Tons of stuff about them and their associate Ricky Sawyer on there. I wouldn't touch them with someone else's barge pole personally.


----------



## Jach (9 July 2016)

Stay away from them,not had personal experience but have see enough to know they are the worst type of dealer. I have seen heartbreaking videos of horses/ponies in terrible condition and hopping lame, yet they continue to think it's acceptable to treat them as if they were circus horses...waving buckets of mini diggers around them , two riders climbing all over them when in reality they are not fit to take even one rider, dogs in videos clearly tormenting them by snapping at heels etc...don't even mention them standing on them waving umbrellas around! To a novice this may demonstrate a 100% bomb proof horse, to anyone with any knowledge these poor horses are clearly not fit for the purpose! Bone thin, almost toppling over at times, dragging hind legs, drooped heads etc It is distressing to watch some of the videos. Many of their horses are bought from meat man and at sales. Many of their horses have been returned to them as dangerous, or with multiple physical problems. They never offer the return of money but state they will offer another of their poor broken horses. There was a video a short while ago of a woman who was absolutely heartbroken having to have her horse PTS, he was in pain and was dangerous, rather than return to them she bravely took the decision to do the correct thing. They are also known to be threatening and abusive to anyone who dares challenge them. All this is on social media sites if people want to search. You will never see any negative comments on their for sale posts as it is deleted and the poster is blocked, hence all their friends stating what a wonderful horse/pony it is. Sammarie Pheb's blocked list must run into hundreds! They appeal to novice buyers, all their ads state 100% bombproof, perfect to handle, shoe (feet are dreadful as John Archer shoes them himself and he is not a qualified blacksmith,) perfect in stable, safe in traffic and the 100% BS goes on and on. they are complete rogues and I cannot comprehend how they manage to continue in their vile business. They are also associated with Ricky Sawyer who has also received many bad reviews, they pass horses between themselves if having difficulty selling. As stated by Nutty Nagster 'purchase at your peril', you will have an unrideable horse, lose the purchase price, spend £1000s on veterinary care plus you will be angry and heartbroken. Hopefully one day they will receive their just rewards and banned from selling horses. When this day arrives there will be many out of  pocket buyers celebrating that justice has finally been done.


----------



## Leo Walker (9 July 2016)

Jach said:



			(feet are dreadful as John Archer shoes them himself and he is not a qualified blacksmith,)
		
Click to expand...

He does their teeth as well if they have a problem big enough that he deems they need doing. 

There is the odd good review, purely because they have such a high turnover the odd good one does pass through. The place is a hell hole, nothing like it looks in the pics. I only wish I had the videos from when I visited, with Sam and Ricky chatting, calling their customers all sorts of vile names!


----------



## DollyPentreath (9 July 2016)

Dodgy as they come. I don't often post on here anymore but I'll make an exception for these crooks. I've seen countless sale ads showing lame horses and heard many sob stories. These people are selling extremely lame horses and are completely negligent. They either don't realise the horses are lame and shouldn't be dealing or are deliberately selling horses unfit for use. The sellers just block anyone that raises a concern (I was blocked for pointing out a pony was quite lame behind and should probably see a vet; the reply was 'it's just choppy strides' and I was blocked). They don't use their public pages anymore because of the terrible reviews and the fact they can't make them private. To top it off they just delete bad reviews from their FB page anyway. A girl started an FB page to warn people (there are so many stories of horses being put down) and now the yard owner accuses the poor girl of having a personal vendetta and writing multiple bad reviews under different usernames. 

Well, you're welcome to check my history on here Meadowstables I've been around longer than you will be. Hope they're shut down soon to save a few horses and buyers from misery, go elsewhere to buy.


----------



## Leo Walker (9 July 2016)

DollyPentreath said:



			They either don't realise the horses are lame and shouldn't be dealing or are deliberately selling horses unfit for use.
		
Click to expand...

They know full well and they also know exactly who their target market is, and the fact the inexperienced, nervous novice probably wont notice.



DollyPentreath said:



			A girl started an FB page to warn people (there are so many stories of horses being put down) and now the yard owner accuses the poor girl of having a personal vendetta and writing multiple bad reviews under different usernames.
		
Click to expand...

Being fair, the Facebook group is a total joke and is actually doing them a favour. It is very personal and very hysterical, lots of useful posts, but all overridden by the admins behaviour. At one point they were calling MS/EE to discuss "issues" with them and recording the conversations. When pushed they said they were doing this to get past history on the horses they had sold. Which is ludicrous! They get them from varying dodgy sources but know absolutely bot all about them!

Then there was a huge falling out between the two admins and it got even worse. They posted a video of a horse that MS/EE hadnt had long and then sold. It was a 100% sound horse. There was lots of screaming that it was dog lame and suffering. They posted a few seconds video of it warming up, in bandages, on rough, very wet ground making lots of noise about it being dog lame with a congenital illness, and thats despite the new owner joining the group and saying how pleased she was with the horse. The horse in question then went on to be successful in a HOYs qualifier. 

There are enough horror stories without them going after things like that. I left the group at that point as it was embarrassing for all concerned!


----------



## wildwest (9 July 2016)

Avoid, my husband is a behavioural trainer and a lot of his clients horses come from there  all with kissing spines and behaviour issues.


----------



## Fleas (9 July 2016)

Jach and DollyPentreath have hit the nail on the head with these morons. I know of 3 dodges they have sold locally, one was pts after 6months. 
Steer well clear, they are true scum and pass off every one of their broken down horses as 'super safe' 'bombproof' etc etc which is far from the case as they are dehydrated then 'worked' by the imbeciles that work for these scum - look out for their associates, Ricky, Lucie, Paris, Michael... too as clearly they cant see or feel that these knacker horses are clearly lame and/or in pain, but are happy to lie to your face that they are 'amazing' sound sensible horses and Pratt around on their backs doing the most idiotic things. 
Sam and Jay (or John as he changes his name just as often) changes their names, ages and breed, ask to look in the horses passport, it's usually fake or from a different animal altogether. Don't line their pockets, go elsewhere and do a lot of research first, these reviews are coming from a long line of people who have wised up to their game and would not go anywhere near them with a disinfected jump pole. Watch their videos closely and turn the sound up


----------



## Feival (9 July 2016)

Also give Ricky Sawyer a wide birth, he's in the same area.


----------



## Leo Walker (9 July 2016)

Biff&Buzz said:



			Also give Ricky Sawyer a wide birth, he's in the same area.
		
Click to expand...

Ricky Sawyer was at MS when I was there. Hes not directly associated anymore but they do regularly swap horses around when they dont sell


----------



## Michala (10 July 2016)

Outstanding ccjs against them prompted yet more name changes.  Pheby became pheb, John became Jay and company has changed names several times.  The only people who stick up for them are their equally dodgy friends or the lucky few who weren't shafted by them.  Anyone in any doubt just look at the videos they post of unsound, underweight horses and make your own minds up.  They target novices for a reason.  Google Sammarie Pheby/Pheb, John/Jay archer, meadow stables, meadow stud archer, meadow stud Wickford, John elitee, Elite Equines, Ricky Moore/Sawyer (selling from there at one point).  Jeez - I've kept the name I was born with &#129300;


----------



## Aquila (10 July 2016)

I have the misfortune of having dealt with these parasites personally. In 2014 I bought a 'safe and bombproof' pony from them for my son, who was a novice rider. They were aware that he was a novice and assured me this pony was 'super safe' and 'anybody's ride' She seemed quiet and docile when we viewed her, so I purchased her with a two week warranty. 
Within days of getting her home the pony's behaviour changed drastically. She was sharp, bargey and difficult to handle. I got on her first and despite having ridden for 30 years she put the fear of God in me. I reported it to Jay/John straight away and we agreed to give her a week to settle, even though I wasn't happy with the behaviour I'd seen and knew I'd never trust her with my son. During the week she went from bad to worse so I called Jay to ask to return her under the warranty. Despite leaving several messages he didn't get back to me, but I eventually got a phone call from his delightful wife Sammarie Pheb/Pheby who hurled abuse and foul language down the phone and told me if i didn't shut the F up I was going to 'get it' Charming. 
I have since met somebody who used to transport horses for them, who told me that they bragged about working to an appointment system so they could withhold water for long enough for the horses to become dehydrated and lethargic in time to be tried by potential buyers. Please please do not deal with these people. They are the lowest form of humanity I have ever encountered.


----------



## Shooting Star (10 July 2016)

Wow - 5 brand new first time posters on this in 24hrs, amazing coincidence or ....?


----------



## The wife (10 July 2016)

I haven't had any personal dealings with her, although did inquire about a beautiful dun Section C gelding she had for sale a fortnight ago. Something didn't feel right when I spoke to her on the phone about him. After a bit of Facebook stalking, I saw a post on Sammarie (whatever her name is) a few days prior saying how pleased she is the pony is 'home' and how she wished she had never sold him, 3 days later he is up for sale... Did a bit more digging and found out they are not very pleasant people to deal with. There is a Facebook page set up called Meadowstables The Truth with 3000 odd members, check it out, this will give you what you need to know about the set-up. Quite worrying really.


----------



## Feival (10 July 2016)

Last week he sold a horse without checking the person he got it from owned it, and wont tell the true owner where it has gone. The horse was Ezra.


----------



## ambybucksgal (10 July 2016)

Hi I'm the girl that set up the group on Facebook for all the people who have been stung by these two planks . Sammarie pheb continues to blame me for her loss of sales .unfortunately the truth speaks for itself. She now claims that I have written all these messages on here .and that I am jealous of her life LOL . I personally have been bullied and attacked by her .most recently she set up a fake Facebook account and messaged me stating that she was going to ring the social services and get my son taken off me . I personally couldn't give a toss what she does my son is well loved and looked after .clearly she feels the need to bring my child into her personal life .shows what a sick and twisted cow she really is


----------



## Aquila (10 July 2016)

Shooting Star - Many of us have heard this thread is running, as Sammarie herself has kicked up a fuss and drawn attention to it. So those who have genuine stories to tell have felt compelled to join this forum and share them, hence the many new members on this thread. Believe me, if you'd had dealings with these people you wouldn't want your worst enemy to suffer the same fate. It's really not a joking matter, or something to be taken lightly.


----------



## DollyPentreath (11 July 2016)

Shooting Star said:



			Wow - 5 brand new first time posters on this in 24hrs, amazing coincidence or ....?

Click to expand...

Feel free to check out my history.. I've been here a loooooonng time. All my comments are based on the horrendously lame horses I've seen advertised, the awful stories I've read and the venom the woman spouts. I've no axe to grind, just the welfare of horses (and novice buyers) in mind.


----------



## kinnygirl1 (11 July 2016)

I am a member of one dodgy dealer pages on fb and these names come up a lot from lots of different members so I don't think its a witch hunt. I would avoid at all costs.


----------



## fatpiggy (11 July 2016)

Shooting Star said:



			Wow - 5 brand new first time posters on this in 24hrs, amazing coincidence or ....?

Click to expand...

Everyone was a first time poster once - including you. For all you know they have been lurking and just reading for the last 5 years.   They obviously think that on this subject they have something to contribute and with it being a public forum...


----------



## Jach (11 July 2016)

Yes, because people are trying to 'out' these vile people...Sammarie brought this thread to the attention of others by begging for good reviews lol. It has also been highlighted on a page set up solely for the purpose of highlighting their 'dodgy dealing' and supporting people who have been left heartbroken once they have bought from them. So there will be first time posters, so no coincidence or anything suspicious!


----------



## The wife (11 July 2016)

Hello new people  Welcome to the H&H Forum. Your lives will never be the same again. 

Given Shooting Star the benefit mind, new posters usually come out of the woodwork and join up just to give raving positive reviews of a company that has been heavily slated on here. These posters 9/10 never post again and are rightly so treated with disdain or labelled as 'fake profiles'. The opposite has actually happened here and no new posters have actually had anything nice to say... Funny that.


----------



## indiat (11 July 2016)

:O How do people like this stay in business?!


----------



## 9tails (11 July 2016)

I wouldn't touch either place with somebody else's bargepole.  I've read a number of accounts about purchasers being threatened when trying to return the unsuitable horse they've bought.  I'm surprised they're still going TBH, it seems the horseworld needs to be a lot tighter knit than it already is to get word out.


----------



## ester (11 July 2016)

indiat said:



			:O How do people like this stay in business?!
		
Click to expand...

I'm never sure, I have little sympathy in this day and age when there are so many sources of information and dodgy dealer facebook groups for people to do their research in spite of name changes etc.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (11 July 2016)

ester said:



			I'm never sure, I have little sympathy in this day and age when there are so many sources of information and dodgy dealer facebook groups for people to do their research in spite of name changes etc.
		
Click to expand...

Tend to agree with you here. The first thing I ever do when looking at horses is google the phone number, the sellers name and then the horses details (eg 14.2 11 years chestnut mare Dolly) as it's amazing what comes up and only a small amount of digging often uncovers a truer picture.


----------



## Aquila (11 July 2016)

ester said:



			I'm never sure, I have little sympathy in this day and age when there are so many sources of information and dodgy dealer facebook groups for people to do their research in spite of name changes etc.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree, although 2 years ago when I purchased from them there was little information available on them. They weren't so well known and certainly not so notorious. Sammarie had little involvement, it was just Jay. Since then they have gone from bad to worse, telling more and more outrageous lies and sourcing their horses from less and less salubrious places. Also, in the past people were afraid to speak out due to the threats they received, including a few house visits from these two on occasion. But now as word is spread and folk feel safety in numbers they are coming forward with their stories. There is now no excuse to get caught out by these villains. The net is now a hive of information about them. Do your research. A quick type into Google is all it takes.


----------



## bussell (11 July 2016)

Sorry another newbie. However, in this case I feel that it's an indictment of how strongly people feel about these dealers, that they take the time to join a forum and post. I haven't had the misfortune to come across these clowns personally, but have seen their adverts over last couple of years, which show a succession of horses, that are all '100% bombproof' (no such thing) and suitable for novice riders. They deliberately target a group of people who they hope won't notice the fact that the horses are undernourished and lame for the most part. To illustrate this they get idiots to stand up on them, wave brollies around, hack on the most unsuitable roads and make the poor animals look even more undignified than they do already. To anyone with an iota of experience it's ridiculous but they aren't targeting them, they want first time horse owners. The buyers then get these poor animals home, rehydrate them, feed them, show them love and respect, and that's when the problems begin. It's a miracle that someone hasn't been killed, but it will only be a matter of time if they are allowed to continue to deal, especially the horses that are returned as unsuitable, are immediately put back up for sale again as 100% safe, albeit with a change of name in some cases.


----------



## poiuytrewq (11 July 2016)

I called about a horse years ago. From the ad I really liked it but took an instant dislike to the guy on the phone. 
Looks like I got a lucky escape!


----------



## Chuffy99 (11 July 2016)

Chatting to a non horsey friend on Sunday who was telling me about a problem horse his daughter in law had bought and how now it was in lovely condition they can't do anything with it. Let me guess I say did it come from Wickford? And was it checked by someone experienced and then vetted. They fell in love and felt sorry for it was the reply , my reply was it was plonkers like them that kept MS in business, no excuse with the Internet not to do your homework


----------



## Hettyhannah (11 July 2016)

I am another newbie to the forums I am afraid, I usually just read the discusssions but I do feel the need to comment on this one. I went to meadow stables looking for a horse to purchase (looking for cheap, safe cobby types). I am not a novice owner/rider and have been around horses all my life.  I didn't 'believe' the adverts and they did often look poor (I had only seen the website not the fb posts) but thought it was worth a look, might be something useful there. We looked at several horse (they obviously had loads that met the very broad brief!) and saw 4 ridden mostly because I felt too rude to leave straight away. One they didn't ride had one pastern and fetlock twice the size of the other and another had such large cracks up its feet it looked cloven.  Of the 4 ridden 3 were lame and the 4th very green and totally unsuitable. Of the 3 lame ones only one looked like it could be what had been described, of the other 2 one was again very green seeming and the last who was supposed to have been a hunter in Ireland looked as if it was used to wearing a standing martingale and despite being very quiet gave the impression that it would bolt or rear.  I did not look into the stables to actually see if there was water there but they did make a point of giving each horse a feed as it went back into the stable from being ridden. We made a quick exit and tried very hard not to touch anything as several had snotty noses - I got changed before going to my own horses. I looked into them more thoroughly after the visit and found the fb page etc. I would not buy off of them, they must have a good horse now and then as a matter of odds, but these horses are not at all as described so are never given the chance to actually find a suitable home due to the market they are aimed at.


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 July 2016)

after reading these posts i wonder why they havent been reported to whw or bhs welfare as the horses sound like they are in poor condition and some are being ridden while lame...i am sure if a private person was continually riding a lame horse someone could report them and something could be done even if only advice for the health of the horse.


----------



## dozzie (11 July 2016)

The people moaning about these dealers need to stop discussing it on forums and report it to  trading standards and the police.


----------



## Aquila (11 July 2016)

dozzie said:



			The people moaning about these dealers need to stop discussing it on forums and report it to  trading standards and the police.
		
Click to expand...

They have been reported by many many people. Even to the BBC and Watchdog. Things don't happen overnight. It took 5 years to get the Kent based two convicted. If it isn't discussed on forums and other sites how are people supposed to be warned off in the meantime??


----------



## dozzie (11 July 2016)

Aquila said:



			They have been reported by many many people. Even to the BBC and Watchdog. Things don't happen overnight. It took 5 years to get the Kent based two convicted. If it isn't discussed on forums and other sites how are people supposed to be warned off in the meantime??
		
Click to expand...

Discussion on forums could potentially jeopardise a case.   Hopefully the result of the Kent Case will make the Essex police and Trading standards take action.


----------



## Jach (12 July 2016)

Two from Kent were discussed on Forums now hopefully they are spending their time wishing they hadn't scammed so many people and drugged so many of the poor horses. As Aquila said how are people supposed to be aware if kept off social media sites. Trust me there is much going on 'behind the scenes' that cannot be made public. Their day in court will come, how long that takes I don't know but am confident it will happen.


----------



## ester (12 July 2016)

what do you mean kept of social media sites? Yes there are issues about talking about it on here, and there are issues of people discussing live cases but facebook is full of information before you even hit google!? And even here where discussion is limited you will be told barge + pole and pm


----------



## Leo Walker (12 July 2016)

There is lots and lots of information available on social media, but the dedicated facebook group is a real live train wreck sadly! Enough that I would never EVER suggest anyone I know joins. There is useful information on there, but its hidden by what comes across as a personal vendetta by the starters of the page. I know it was set up from the best of intentions, but it genuinely does muddy the water massively. When people have bought a HOYs potential horse from MS/EE/RS which then gives a good show in a HOYs qualifier class and the pages screams and shouts that its lame, it just makes a mockery of why it was set up. There are enough lame and written off horses without doing that!

Having had dealings with them I know full well that there are HUGE issues but that isnt what you get from the Facebook page sadly. 

Anyone looking for a horse needs to check one of the better dodgy dealer sites, and to do some googling. Its not 100% as at least one of the worst dodgy dealers I know runs a blumming dodgy dealer site and just deletes any negative reviews! 

But an experienced person would clock the potential issues with the horses straight away and if you cant do that then you shouldn't be horse shopping alone. If you dont have an experienced friend then pay an experienced person to come with you. Even if it costs you £500 it could save you thousands of pounds and untold amounts of heartbreak. And for the love of god do NOT buy unseen even if its been vetted. I know of 2 people who bought unseen and had them vetted and then had them PTS within 2 months as they were irrevocably broken


----------



## ester (12 July 2016)

Oh you take all info off facebook with a huge dose and salt and common sense  

Common sense that also tells you that you don't get a dealers vet to do the vetting for you so that if they have been drugging it at least you will have proof down the line as in the kent case


----------



## honetpot (12 July 2016)

ester said:



			Oh you take all info off facebook with a huge dose and salt and common sense  

Common sense that also tells you that you don't get a dealers vet to do the vetting for you so that if they have been drugging it at least you will have proof down the line as in the kent case 

Click to expand...

 People who scam, whether they are knocking on some old ladies door, or waiting for the first time horse buyer with little knowledge are good at their job. They select the weak. The horse is suddenly sold, or they are busy if you ask knowledgeable questions and only select people who do not know very much and would not know that they should not use the venders vet. They would assume that a vet is like a doctor, a professional who would give them unbiased professional advice. The unknowing think that buying a horse is like buying a car, that a quite novice horse or pony that has no competition record should be cheap, they only want it to hack, they may not even know how to match a horse to a passport or even it should have a passport.
  I went to collect a pony for someone, a gelding, when I got it home I said, 'you do realise its a mare?'. Now the child had been having lessons and the mother just assumed what she was told was true, they had owned it for four weeks.
  Its easy to be judgemental when you have knowledge, but then if you know so much you will never be caught out by a vender who does not tell the truth.


----------



## Feival (12 July 2016)

Ricky has just sold another 2, lets hope they weren't stolen too


----------



## skint1 (12 July 2016)

Given the enormous amount of information about them online, I sm surprised anyone chances it. I expressed interest in a horse they had for sale about a year ago and immediately got pms from concerned friends, so the reputation is out there!


----------



## ester (13 July 2016)

honetpot said:



			People who scam, whether they are knocking on some old ladies door, or waiting for the first time horse buyer with little knowledge are good at their job. They select the weak. The horse is suddenly sold, or they are busy if you ask knowledgeable questions and only select people who do not know very much and would not know that they should not use the venders vet. They would assume that a vet is like a doctor, a professional who would give them unbiased professional advice. The unknowing think that buying a horse is like buying a car, that a quite novice horse or pony that has no competition record should be cheap, they only want it to hack, they may not even know how to match a horse to a passport or even it should have a passport.
  I went to collect a pony for someone, a gelding, when I got it home I said, 'you do realise its a mare?'. Now the child had been having lessons and the mother just assumed what she was told was true, they had owned it for four weeks.
  Its easy to be judgemental when you have knowledge, but then if you know so much you will never be caught out by a vender who does not tell the truth.
		
Click to expand...

Of course they select the weak but it is also hard to be too sympathetic when the knowledge is out there for you, you just have to look for it. 
1) we have the internet and google, and a plethora of forums where you can ask questions not only about specific dealers but there are even plenty of articles about how to buy safely from a good dealer- and the additional rights that affords you.
2) if you asked anyone about vettings in real life (pony club/more experienced friend) or on here then you would be told in the instances of a dealer when the horse will have no veterinary history to be disclosed with the vendors vet you should not use the vet suggested to you by the dealer. Most vets are as professional and unbiased as doctors but best not to take the risk. 

So unless you are living in some sort of alternate universe where before you spend thousands of pounds it isn't worth turning the computer on and googling a name/phone number/buying a horse from a dealer then no, I don't have much sympathy for many of them. Obviously it is possible to do all that and things still go wrong but if you don't then you have to shoulder part of the blame for being so gullible and take it as a life lesson to do your research next time unless you have money to burn of course. I assume in the instance of collection they hadn't even got so far as vetting.


----------



## Snuffles (13 July 2016)

Havent read all the posts, but after the Kent Vet and dealers saga, how come these people are not being pursued similarly if all claims are true ?


----------



## Kaylum (13 July 2016)

ester said:



			Of course they select the weak but it is also hard to be too sympathetic when the knowledge is out there for you, you just have to look for it. 
1) we have the internet and google, and a plethora of forums where you can ask questions not only about specific dealers but there are even plenty of articles about how to buy safely from a good dealer- and the additional rights that affords you.
2) if you asked anyone about vettings in real life (pony club/more experienced friend) or on here then you would be told in the instances of a dealer when the horse will have no veterinary history to be disclosed with the vendors vet you should not use the vet suggested to you by the dealer. Most vets are as professional and unbiased as doctors but best not to take the risk. 

So unless you are living in some sort of alternate universe where before you spend thousands of pounds it isn't worth turning the computer on and googling a name/phone number/buying a horse from a dealer then no, I don't have much sympathy for many of them. Obviously it is possible to do all that and things still go wrong but if you don't then you have to shoulder part of the blame for being so gullible and take it as a life lesson to do your research next time unless you have money to burn of course. I assume in the instance of collection they hadn't even got so far as vetting.
		
Click to expand...

That must go for a lot of HHO users then as you see many many posts saying what do I do with a horse I bought that is not right and it was bought unseen unvetted or vetted by the dealers vet.  People are too trusting and these dealers know that and yes they should be taken to court.  It is not a life lesson its the life of an animal everyone seems to forget that.


----------



## ester (13 July 2016)

yup, trouble is people ask advice after the problem rather than trying to prevent it occurring.


----------



## Aquila (13 July 2016)

Snuffles said:



			Havent read all the posts, but after the Kent Vet and dealers saga, how come these people are not being pursued similarly if all claims are true ?
		
Click to expand...

They are being pursued. It takes time. The Kent dealers were first brought to light in 2010 so it's taken 6 years.


----------



## Jach (15 July 2016)

I fully understand why people are saying do not buy unseen, use vet of your choice, do your research etc but there are people out there whose child has had a few lessons and the parents decide they will buy a horse or pony. yes, they are naive and yes they are targeted by the likes of these people but these naive people are often left out of pocket, heartbroken and bitter...hence the vitriol on some sites. All perfectly understandable to me, feelings run very high when people have been duped by a dodgy dealer. We cannot say 'it serves you right' because that absolves blame from these awful dealers. Everyone started somewhere on their journey with horses, please don't disparage affected novices who feel bad enough that they trusted such people. I cannot begin to imagine the anger, guilt, regret or shame that these poor buyers feel. We as a horse community need to support these people, not make them feel worse for the wrong decision they have made...hence the value of sites exposing them. There are posts where the true point is lost, but as I said feelings run very high where Meadow Stables, Sammarie Pheb, John/Jay Archer, Ricky Sawyer et al are concerned. The site Meadow Stables the truth does more good than harm, it does reach many who otherwise wouldn't have known their awful reputation. If you think the people who buy are fools then at least think of the poor, broken horses!


----------



## Smellycob (16 August 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			There is lots and lots of information available on social media, but the dedicated facebook group is a real live train wreck sadly! Enough that I would never EVER suggest anyone I know joins. There is useful information on there, but its hidden by what comes across as a personal vendetta by the starters of the page. I know it was set up from the best of intentions, but it genuinely does muddy the water massively. 

This x

But an experienced person would clock the potential issues with the horses straight away and if you cant do that then you shouldn't be horse shopping alone. 

This x

If you dont have an experienced friend then pay an experienced person to come with you. Even if it costs you £500 it could save you thousands of pounds and untold amounts of heartbreak. And for the love of god do NOT buy unseen even if its been vetted.

This x
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smellycob (16 August 2016)

Jach said:



			I fully understand why people are saying do not buy unseen, use vet of your choice, do your research etc but there are people out there whose child has had a few lessons and the parents decide they will buy a horse or pony. yes, they are naive and yes they are targeted by the likes of these people but these naive people are often left out of pocket, heartbroken and bitter...hence the vitriol on some sites. All perfectly understandable to me, feelings run very high when people have been duped by a dodgy dealer. We cannot say 'it serves you right' because that absolves blame from these awful dealers. Everyone started somewhere on their journey with horses, please don't disparage affected novices who feel bad enough that they trusted such people. I cannot begin to imagine the anger, guilt, regret or shame that these poor buyers feel. We as a horse community need to support these people, not make them feel worse for the wrong decision they have made...hence the value of sites exposing them. There are posts where the true point is lost, but as I said feelings run very high where Meadow Stables, Sammarie Pheb, John/Jay Archer, Ricky Sawyer et al are concerned. The site Meadow Stables the truth does more good than harm, it does reach many who otherwise wouldn't have known their awful reputation. If you think the people who buy are fools then at least think of the poor, broken horses!
		
Click to expand...

Beautifully put and I respect your views. The fbook page though is horrific and I think does more harm than good, particularly when admins get abusive and block happy rather than open to discussion.


----------



## Smellycob (16 August 2016)

ester said:



			Of course they select the weak but it is also hard to be too sympathetic when the knowledge is out there for you, you just have to look for it. 
1) we have the internet and google, and a plethora of forums where you can ask questions not only about specific dealers but there are even plenty of articles about how to buy safely from a good dealer- and the additional rights that affords you.
2) if you asked anyone about vettings in real life (pony club/more experienced friend) or on here then you would be told in the instances of a dealer when the horse will have no veterinary history to be disclosed with the vendors vet you should not use the vet suggested to you by the dealer. Most vets are as professional and unbiased as doctors but best not to take the risk. 

So unless you are living in some sort of alternate universe where before you spend thousands of pounds it isn't worth turning the computer on and googling a name/phone number/buying a horse from a dealer then no, I don't have much sympathy for many of them. Obviously it is possible to do all that and things still go wrong but if you don't then you have to shoulder part of the blame for being so gullible and take it as a life lesson to do your research next time unless you have money to burn of course. I assume in the instance of collection they hadn't even got so far as vetting.
		
Click to expand...

This, but don't say it too loud!


----------



## Aquila (27 November 2016)

Hold onto your hats guys - she's been alerted to this thread so has posted on her Facebook page this morning asking her minions to post good reviews on here! No doubt the same band of merry men will come crawling out of the woodwork to defend her. *Sigh* Watch this space.....


----------



## Leo Walker (27 November 2016)

Popcorn anyone? :lol:


----------



## Velcrobum (27 November 2016)

Just looked at FB and website.  Yikes...........................


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (27 November 2016)

I've just read her post on Facebook and had a good giggle at her minions gathering round to defend her. I've never bought from them, and never would after reading so many poor reviews online and being warned off them so many times. If you're a person who sells unsuitable horses to others for the sake of profit then you deserve to be revealed to save the next naive buyer falling into the trap.


----------



## Steerpike (27 November 2016)

Off to find the fb page!


----------



## Jach (27 November 2016)

Aquila said:



			Hold onto your hats guys - she's been alerted to this thread so has posted on her Facebook page this morning asking her minions to post good reviews on here! No doubt the same band of merry men will come crawling out of the woodwork to defend her. *Sigh* Watch this space.....
		
Click to expand...

Latest news....she is taking H&H to court!!!!


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (27 November 2016)

Steerpike said:



			Off to find the fb page!
		
Click to expand...


https://www.facebook.com/sam.horses.7

Here if anyone's interested, she's ranting on about taking a case against horse and hound for this thread


----------



## Sparemare (27 November 2016)

Buyer beware.


----------



## cundlegreen (27 November 2016)

Maria13 said:



https://www.facebook.com/sam.horses.7

Here if anyone's interested, she's ranting on about taking a case against horse and hound for this thread
		
Click to expand...

just had a look at her page. She has the strangest ID for sale. looks more like a TB, and the video is interesting...... (Sir Lancelot)


----------



## Jach (27 November 2016)

Still waiting for the good reviews she begged for...............


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 November 2016)

Jesus I wish I hadn't clicked on her facebook, before I'd got past the profile pic it was screaming fake.

Having read a lot of the posted information including her cronies post I don't think I'd touch them with a bargepole.


----------



## {97702} (27 November 2016)

cundlegreen said:



			just had a look at her page. She has the strangest ID for sale. looks more like a TB, and the video is interesting...... (Sir Lancelot)
		
Click to expand...

I looked at four videos of horses for sale and not one of them could make anything like a decent shape over a fence - including Sir Lancelot supposedly jumping 1m 10 - scary!


----------



## Spiritedly (27 November 2016)

cundlegreen said:



			just had a look at her page. She has the strangest ID for sale. looks more like a TB, and the video is interesting...... (Sir Lancelot)
		
Click to expand...

I'm a bit puzzled why she put on photos of him with a pretty large capped hock but not any recent ones if it's 'gone down now' as she says.


----------



## Fiona (27 November 2016)

I'm obviously gullible as she advertises on an Irish  selling fb page I'm a member  of and the ads are well written and nice pics. Not a great standard of advert in general to compare to though lol. 

Hadn't realised they were England.

Must go back and scrutinise closer. .

Fiona


----------



## Aquila (27 November 2016)

I love how she rubbishes this thread saying that hardly anyone making negative comments has actually bought from her. Well half those leaving positive comments on her FB haven't bought from her either! Works both ways love! And I can give her a list longer than her arms of dissatisfied customers who'd happily post their negative experiences on her page but she's blocked them all!


----------



## Bosworth (27 November 2016)

well i have had a look at all those sales videos, and am astounded that anyone buys from her, not one horse can jump, they are all chipping in a stride before the jump, the rider is causing it, she can be that unlucky to have all horses that chip in a stride. And the whole site screams a  novice rider, selling below average horses.


----------



## Leo Walker (27 November 2016)

I'm blocked from her personal and business page and from Jays. Just had to use my partners to see what had been posted. Apparently shes only met one person posting on here. Shes definitely met me! We are all hiding behind nicknames apparently. If your reading Sam, then drop me a PM and I'm happy to give you my full name and details


----------



## Leo Walker (27 November 2016)

Lady who she is currently selling was there 2 yrs ago roughly, Sam was selling her saying she was her own personal horse. She was absolutely riddled with melonomas. She was also 11 then!


----------



## Zero00000 (28 November 2016)

Sir lancelot, when I watched his video i thought he doesn't look happy through his back end especially the right hind, then looking at his legs in those photos I'm not surprised


----------



## Paint Me Proud (28 November 2016)

I've looked on her fb page too and I understand that she wont be happy with what is being written here about her, whether it is true or not I dont know, but for her to paste it all over her wall is, in my opinion, very unprofessional and she would have been better just quietly dealing with it behind the scenes if she feels that strongly about it. 
There is no need for her to bring attention to it, especially if she wants to make it go away.


----------



## RunToEarth (28 November 2016)

Aquila said:



			I love how she rubbishes this thread saying that hardly anyone making negative comments has actually bought from her. Well half those leaving positive comments on her FB haven't bought from her either! Works both ways love! And I can give her a list longer than her arms of dissatisfied customers who'd happily post their negative experiences on her page but she's blocked them all!
		
Click to expand...

Just curious, but does your username have any connection to Aquila sports horses?


----------



## Aquila (28 November 2016)

RunToEarth said:



			Just curious, but does your username have any connection to Aquila sports horses?
		
Click to expand...

No, it was the name of my first pony!


----------



## ScottyJ (28 November 2016)

I've been blocked as I pointed out on one of her posts that she was using photos of horses from my friends 4 in hand driving team to advertise one of her horses. 

It's not like it wasn't obvious - scruffy, scrawny thin grey in the standing shots had turned into a big warmblood type in what was obviously quite a high level team! There were people who believed it though...


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 November 2016)

Paint Me Proud said:



			I've looked on her fb page too and I understand that she wont be happy with what is being written here about her, whether it is true or not I dont know, but for her to paste it all over her wall is, in my opinion, very unprofessional and she would have been better just quietly dealing with it behind the scenes if she feels that strongly about it. 
There is no need for her to bring attention to it, especially if she wants to make it go away.
		
Click to expand...

This is the right way to deal with it but people like she seems to be try and squash it with sycophantic praise and slagging others off. Anyone with half a grain of sense wouldn't be brings my attention to it but they can't help it because they can't look at the bigger picture and perhaps clean up their act.

As long as they have people to fleece these types will remain in business.


----------



## mariew (28 November 2016)

I was on a yard where some people with no previous experience of horses bought some horses from meadow stud, foals, etc. (well daughter had a few months at a riding school).  One was apparently minimum 4, a gorgeous filly that can't have been more than 2.  One was a total fruitloop and kept on going back and forth to the dealer in exchange of others.  the foals were tiny, about 4 months old.

Their horses are really cheap, aren't they? but then that's not uncommon in Essex to be honest.


----------



## rascal (28 November 2016)

Read all 9 pages on here,still haven't seen anyone making nice comments about her. Where are all her friends, that were supposed to come on and praise them?


----------



## Damnation (28 November 2016)

I have never had any dealings with her but I am on the group on Facebook where people have shared their experiences of buying from Meadow Stables, very few good, mostly bad, drugged (blood tested) horses. I believe there are people with cases against her.

I personally wouldn't go there to buy a horse, the bad far outweighs the good - yes she may have some good reviews but then on the balance of probability she probably will get the odd good horse to sell.

Whenever I see her post about the negativity all I see is someone in sheer desperation trying to stop the bad press which screams "The lady doth protest too much" to me.

If this is unfair, then please, anyone who has bought a good horse from them, as described, should come forward.


----------



## Sparemare (28 November 2016)

In February 2016 police raided this yard and seized stolen tack, shotgun, truck and other items.


----------



## Redders (28 November 2016)

Well, doesn't it just better and better!!
Selling unsuitable horses AND theft! I think I will give this delightful couple a wide berth!


----------



## s4sugar (28 November 2016)

Trading standards are useless in cases like this. 
Many of us can read between the lines or see the misdescription or inconsistencies in their adverts but TS don't want to know unless a sale has occurred. 
If a clocked car is offered for sale an offence has been committed so it is about time that falsification of a horse's documents was treated the same in law.


----------



## Hettyhannah (28 November 2016)

s4sugar said:



			Trading standards are useless in cases like this. 
Many of us can read between the lines or see the misdescription or inconsistencies in their adverts but TS don't want to know unless a sale has occurred. 
If a clocked car is offered for sale an offence has been committed so it is about time that falsification of a horse's documents was treated the same in law.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, there needs to be stricter regulations (any regulations) on selling but that leads back to the need to license owners as well - in the same way as shotguns and 'dangerous' dogs.  It will never happen as it would be too much work and who would have the responsibility??


----------



## Jach (28 November 2016)

Hope no one is holding their breath waiting for good review to appear!!! Silly woman has simply highlighted this thread, hence inviting more people to post negative reviews! Wouldn't surprise me if she attempts to write a good review herself , under a pseudonym of course!! Won't be difficult to detect because her spelling and grammar will be a dead give away!!!


----------



## Smellycob (28 November 2016)

I'm a customer. Had no problems so far touch wood with mine other than being green. Sweetest horse you could get. I was allowed to view and try when I wanted (I just turned up). I would never suggest horses were drugged without actual medical proof.  Mine passed a 5 stage vetting from my vet. Passport and all was in order and delivery was arranged for me. Passport arrived with horse or horse would not have gotten on the yard at all. Was a bit skinny on arrival but I expected that. I believe they are travelers and some people don't like that but that doesn't bother me. I'm happy with my purchase and would visit again. Don't know about Elite Equine. From what I understand the shotguns etc. belonged to a person who was renting land from them hence why they are not in prison. I think as long as you get a vetting (your vet!) and know enough about what you are looking at (or have an experienced person with you) you should hopefully be safe, but that's the same for any sale.


----------



## Aquila (28 November 2016)

Not sure why anyone would want to bother though? With or without an experienced person/your own vet etc you'd still need to wade through all the broken rubbish they have there in the hope they have a golden egg and you might be lucky enough to find it. Why put yourself through it? Plenty more decent horses out there to not have to bother playing the Meadow Stables lottery. I know I certainly won't do it ever again!


----------



## Jach (28 November 2016)

Interesting find earlier posted on fb group...


----------



## Aquila (28 November 2016)

Oh deary me!  Highlighting this thread really hasn't worked out well for her has it.

It's ok though, she can hold her head high, because according to her and her minions we're all just jealous. As are all the members of the FB page about her, and the members of the Dodgy Dealers FB pages, in fact anyone who has anything derogatory to say.

If you say so Sammarie....!


----------



## rascal (28 November 2016)

In danger of falling off the bed laughing at that idea! Comedian as well is she?


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (29 November 2016)

rascal said:



			In danger of falling off the bed laughing at that idea! Comedian as well is she?
		
Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## Pinkoig1210 (29 November 2016)

Another newbie here - and yes I have joined specifically to follow the Meadow Stables/Elite equine post but I couldn't have written this Amy better myself!


----------



## Pinkoig1210 (29 November 2016)

I don't agree - there was a period when it got far too personal and even childish at times but since the change of admin, it is informative and will hopefully serve as a to warning potential 'customers'.
I for one, have been able to warn my friend about them when she found a horse they were advertising that was 'amazing, super super safe blah blah blah' and was interested in viewing. Subsequent horse was sold to someone and later almost killed its owner. Full story on the FB page.
If only one person is able to read the stories and experiences buyers have had and decide not to go View then surly it serves a purpose.
This can only be highlighted with the lady this week who put a deposit on the cob and then read reviews and decided not to proceed with the purchase. And she's now suffered abusive PMs from Sam's 'followers'. 
Would not touch them with someone else's barge pole!


----------



## cundlegreen (29 November 2016)

For entertainment, go on Dragon Driving. There are a whole bunch of her horses advertised on there. I like her red getup, and the fact that she can stand on a horse's back in perfect balance. What's not to like ??............


----------



## Jach (29 November 2016)

That is not Sammarie! It is one of her 'grooms', none of whom should be allowed to ride a  rocking horse!!! Sammarie's riding ability is equal to a non rider :/


----------



## PerfectCoffee (29 November 2016)

I've seen various videos of their horses online and most of them are obviously unsound.  Unfortunately they aim their sales at very novice owners wh know no better.


----------



## Matt25 (30 November 2016)

DONT just don't. All you need to do is search meadowstud which is what they were called before, they got taken to court & got God knows how many ccj's


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (30 November 2016)

TBH I hadn't realised who they were, but I came across this video on FB:

https://www.facebook.com/sam.horses.7/videos/365048660513920/

WTF?!


----------



## HashRouge (30 November 2016)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			TBH I hadn't realised who they were, but I came across this video on FB:

https://www.facebook.com/sam.horses.7/videos/365048660513920/

WTF?!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear God what did I just watch?! Why would you even think of doing that??


----------



## Spiritedly (30 November 2016)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			TBH I hadn't realised who they were, but I came across this video on FB:

https://www.facebook.com/sam.horses.7/videos/365048660513920/

WTF?!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not often gobsmacked but that has left me speechless! Why would anyone want to do that? What does it actually prove except the lack of common sense on the part of those involved.


----------



## Pocketr@cket (30 November 2016)

It was probably too lame or drugged to react.


----------



## Redders (30 November 2016)

You can't fix stupid, eh? Ridiculous people. Utter plonkers. Who even *thinks of that as a good idea?!

Seriously, there is a new video doing it with another horse!! There are no words.


----------



## LisaMorganB (30 November 2016)

I'm so glad I found this! I'm a newbie following at long break. The adverts all sounded too good to be true hence I googled and found this thread. Kinda lost for words really :/ 
Plus I never trust anyone with brows as bad as that. Jesus they frightened the life outta me


----------



## rascal (1 December 2016)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			TBH I hadn't realised who they were, but I came across this video on FB:

https://www.facebook.com/sam.horses.7/videos/365048660513920/

WTF?!
		
Click to expand...



Not big on health and safety then??????????????


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (1 December 2016)

LisaMorganB said:



			I'm so glad I found this! I'm a newbie following at long break. The adverts all sounded too good to be true hence I googled and found this thread. Kinda lost for words really :/ 
Plus I never trust anyone with brows as bad as that. Jesus they frightened the life outta me
		
Click to expand...

The brow bit made me giggle  I'm glad you found this thread


----------



## fernando06 (5 August 2017)

Good heavens what a quandry .. I was just about to purchase a horse from said people for my novice daughter . I came across this thread by some lucky accident . I must admit I was wondering how all the bomb proof horses lived in Essex .
Darn it ..My search continues!


----------



## Leo Walker (5 August 2017)

fernando06 said:



			Good heavens what a quandry .. I was just about to purchase a horse from said people for my novice daughter . I came across this thread by some lucky accident . I must admit I was wondering how all the bomb proof horses lived in Essex .
Darn it ..My search continues!
		
Click to expand...

Have a read on here and you will thank your lucky stars that you stumbled across this thread!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/759306634204114/


----------



## maggie62 (5 August 2017)

I look at horses for sale ads regularly, I would love my own horse but probably not going to happen any time soon. Part of the problem as I see it is there are not many horses around that are suitable for a novice therefore these vile people take advantage of that fact by advertising supposedly 'bomb proof, suitable for novice' horses. I have just read through this thread and have had my eyes opened........I know I looked at their ads a few times and thought they seem to have a number of horses to suit novices. I guess it's buyer beware......but in truth at least the buyer hopefully has learned a valuable lesson albeit a painful one, but its these poor horses that trouble me. No animal should be treated as a commodity, sold as if it were just a money ticket. The wheels of justice move very slowly in regard to these kind of dealers.


----------



## Irish gal (6 August 2017)

What puzzles me is how they are still in business with all of the negative reviews on places like here. Anyone who is seeing their online adverts can just as easily find this thread with a little digging and I imagine few would proceed having read it.

It's wonderful that it's there so they can't get away with mis-selling horses. Some people have no conscience, how they can sleep at night having sold an unsafe horse to a novice I just don't know.


----------



## Sparemare (6 August 2017)

I think some buyers are fully aware of the reputation of this yard.  However, they get suckered in by an advert and think 'I know some of the horses for sale might not be ok, but this one seems to be'. They then view, fall in love with the horse and get stung.


----------



## Irish gal (6 August 2017)

I'm amazed at that SM and really if those buyers don't heed the warnings then they have nobody to blame but themselves. Talk about eternal optimists!


----------



## sprytzer (6 August 2017)

Things definatly seem to be slowing down there, horses not moving, coming back a few months later with diff name, being swopped with dealer friends, old names popping back up for sale....so seems she's not turning over as many as she used to!!


----------



## rowan666 (6 August 2017)

sprytzer said:



			Things definatly seem to be slowing down there, horses not moving, coming back a few months later with diff name, being swopped with dealer friends, old names popping back up for sale....so seems she's not turning over as many as she used to!!
		
Click to expand...

I've noticed this on their fb auction page!


----------



## 9tails (7 August 2017)

rowan666 said:



			I've noticed this on their fb auction page!
		
Click to expand...

Have they actually ever sold a horse via their auction page?  It seems to me that the reserve is never met and Paul comes along spouting off that he ain't giving it away.


----------



## Leo Walker (7 August 2017)

rowan666 said:



			I've noticed this on their fb auction page!
		
Click to expand...

its not their auction page. The auction page is KT and PCs. Nothing to do with EE and MS. They dont sell via auction, they sell to novices who dont know any better. They do buy from the auction page though and deal with RS or RG as he is now calling himself.

PC and KT buy and sell loads through their page.


----------



## 9tails (7 August 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			its not their auction page. The auction page is KT and PCs. Nothing to do with EE and MS. They dont sell via auction, they sell to novices who dont know any better. They do buy from the auction page though and deal with RS or RG as he is now calling himself.

PC and KT buy and sell loads through their page.
		
Click to expand...

My mistake, they're all lumped in together in my mind.  I haven't seen one of KT or PC horses sold on there, though I guess I just notice all the "we're not giving it away" posts by PC as they're so irritating!


----------



## Abi90 (9 August 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/HorsesInTheMidlands/permalink/1749476398415085/

Strikes again apparently


----------



## ester (9 August 2017)

I'm still baffled why when people sell on their broken horses they are surprised when they turn up at bin end dealers...


----------



## Abi90 (9 August 2017)

ester said:



			I'm still baffled why when people sell on their broken horses they are surprised when they turn up at bin end dealers...
		
Click to expand...

Oh I agree completely, just baffled by the dishonesty and the people defending it as well


----------



## Abi90 (9 August 2017)

ester said:



			I'm still baffled why when people sell on their broken horses they are surprised when they turn up at bin end dealers...
		
Click to expand...

Oh I agree completely, just baffled by the dishonesty and the people defending it as well


----------



## rascal (9 August 2017)

Abi90 said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/HorsesInTheMidlands/permalink/1749476398415085/

Strikes again apparently
		
Click to expand...


People should be responsible for their broken horses, not sell them on and make them some other poor souls problem.


----------



## AFB (9 August 2017)

Saw them doing the rounds on FB this morning, they're just cringeworthy


----------



## Tina17 (10 August 2017)

Hi 

I wish I had seen these blogs before I purchased a horse recently via pre loved advert by meadow stables 29th July 2017, been really sucked in.

I purchased a15.2hh coloured cob called My-Anni states its recommended for RDA and a leg kicker. The horse at present has a lovely nature ( ridden once on arrival) was more forward going than described not what I would put an RDA to.  We haven't had chance to ride it again due to it coughing & glands up. We now had to quarantine the horse for suspected strangles. 
I told the vet that Sam had told me the horse was microchipped but no number written in the passport which we scanned & written ourselves. I did question the passport details same day as purchase that I thought they were incorrect as the height stated 14hh and she's 15.2hh ( I've been out of horses since 2000) so not around when passports came compulsory ( my naïveté) I was told this be the expect height it was to grow at time of passport application?

However neither I nor my vet thought to check the drawing on the passport until I came to register change of ownership and rang the Dartmoor society up to be told the horse had not been microchipped at register and owner details was a Mr T bratcher in Ely Cardiff. Turns out the passport drawing is nothing like the horse in my stable neither is there a vet stamp as required.

So not only do I have a very sick horse but I'm unsure if this horse is a stolen horse? So if you are the last owner or know the last owner of a passport My-Anni (black & white cob) 15.2hh 8 yrs old and n
Know if this horse is living somewhere without its original passport or dead? And anyone willing to look in the sold section of meadow stables website Annie coloured black & white cob when actually she's dark brown and recognise this horse belonging to either yourself or someone you know please can you get in touch via my email: tina4hull@yahoo.com pls in hope to trace a genuine past owner


----------



## Tina17 (10 August 2017)

Hi you need to keep getting the message out there I'm an unlucky one to not have seen it I recently purchased a horse for my teenage daughter turns out not only is it seriously sick but it's passport is false!! I've got trading standards involved.


----------



## Leo Walker (10 August 2017)

Have you joined the Facebook group Tina? They might be able to help. They may well know where this horse came from.


----------



## NikDon70 (5 September 2017)

I have 2 horses from meadow stables and it was the best move I ever made. Both horses are fantastic and exactly as described. I would definitely buy from there again. Unfortunately there seem to be a lot of "witch hunting " going on by people who haven't even been there.


----------



## Nasicus (5 September 2017)

NikDon70 said:



			I have 2 horses from meadow stables and it was the best move I ever made. Both horses are fantastic and exactly as described. I would definitely buy from there again. Unfortunately there seem to be a lot of "witch hunting " going on by people who haven't even been there.
		
Click to expand...

New account, first post, pulling up a month old thread? Seems a bit sock puppety, don'cha think?


----------



## cobgoblin (5 September 2017)

Nasicus said:



			New account, first post, pulling up a month old thread? Seems a bit sock puppety, don'cha think?
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit of a coincidence, yes.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 September 2017)

No, the dealer in question is going mental, screaming about how shes getting trading standards involved and her solicitor. Its lies, all lies, blah, blah, blah. Shes begged people to come her and post reviews. Says it all when the only one who came is her best mate who didnt buy them from either of the businesses in question, she bought them privately from the owners. 

I've been there and have the video evidence to prove it. It also shows a horse bolting that was sold as a novice ride a couple of days later after jay did its teeth himself


----------



## ester (5 September 2017)

well especially as the person just told Sammarie that she had managed to post..... so yes, just a little sock puppety!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 September 2017)

NikDon70 said:



			I have 2 horses from meadow stables and it was the best move I ever made. Both horses are fantastic and exactly as described. I would definitely buy from there again. Unfortunately there seem to be a lot of "witch hunting " going on by people who haven't even been there.
		
Click to expand...

well, lucky you then 
You seem to be in a clear minority. 

How much were you promised if you managed to post on internet forums?


----------



## DappleDown (5 September 2017)

ester said:



			well especially as the person just told Sammarie that she had managed to post..... so yes, just a little sock puppety!
		
Click to expand...

I also thought the post came across as very dubious.

Have heard so much about how bad Elite Equine and Meadow Stables are so am glad to see this thread pushed up to the top again. 

So, well done for bringing this thread to back to the first page so more people can 'become aware and beware'.


----------



## Miser (5 September 2017)

Nikki Donovan has been all over Sammarie's Facebook page promising to leave a good review, as have several of her other buddies, because she's throwing a hissy fit and begging people to do it. It's always the same handful of people spewing out the same handful of good reviews time and time again - at her request. It just wreaks of tragic desperation. 'Sock puppety' is the perfect description!


----------



## NikDon70 (5 September 2017)

I said I would leave an honest review and that is what I have done. I only bought my last horse from her a few months ago and I am very happy. I find people don't like to hear anything good about meadow stables, which is why you are all being so immature now and trying to make out I am lying, which I am not. I will happily leave good reviews about meadow stables whatever anyone else thinks because I have had very good experiences with them.


----------



## ester (5 September 2017)

No one has suggested you are lying?


----------



## NikDon70 (5 September 2017)

Really?? What does it mean when saying that my post is dubious???


----------



## spike123 (5 September 2017)

those slating them are also nearly all new members with hardly any posts? Surely the same questions should be asked of those slating them. I have followed them for well over a year and have seen and heard from genuine people that the horses they've ended up with have been as described. I don't have any personal dealings with them but I do have friends that have and have been very happy with what they've ended up with.


----------



## ester (5 September 2017)

that it might have questionable motivations, understandably given that we know what is going on elsewhere. Not the same as accusing someone personally of lying, you might think that is being pedantic over semantics though.

spike which same questions? We know for certain that this positive post came as a direct result of a request from sammarie, I think we can presume that is not the case with the slating posters but of course they may well have other motives. I certainly just draw my own conclusions TBH.


----------



## NikDon70 (5 September 2017)

Yes very pedantic


----------



## ester (5 September 2017)

It's genetic, got to love a bit of accuracy in life! Always feel a bit sorry for those who don't.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (5 September 2017)

I'm glad that all the new poster has achieved is bumping this thread up. 

I've seen Sammarie spouting on Facebook. Just out of interest, she says she's contacted horse and hound and is going ahead with legal action for slander, is that something that's actually possible to do? Surely you can't prosecute a forum for the posts made by individuals? I'd be interested to hear from a legal bod if this is actually a thing that can be done as I don't know enough about the legalities to be sure myself.


----------



## exracehorse (5 September 2017)

Rosiejazzandpia said:



			I'm glad that all the new poster has achieved is bumping this thread up. 

I've seen Sammarie spouting on Facebook. Just out of interest, she says she's contacted horse and hound and is going ahead with legal action for slander, is that something that's actually possible to do? Surely you can't prosecute a forum for the posts made by individuals? I'd be interested to hear from a legal bod if this is actually a thing that can be done as I don't know enough about the legalities to be sure myself.
		
Click to expand...

 I wondered the same


----------



## Leo Walker (5 September 2017)

spike123 said:



			those slating them are also nearly all new members with hardly any posts? Surely the same questions should be asked of those slating them. I have followed them for well over a year and have seen and heard from genuine people that the horses they've ended up with have been as described. I don't have any personal dealings with them but I do have friends that have and have been very happy with what they've ended up with.
		
Click to expand...

They block anyone who doesnt leave positive feedback. Would you like a list? It was over 20 people before I realised it was pointless and stopped doing it.

The same horses go round and round and round. They are quite often lame in her sales videos as well, but i'm sure you've noticed that


----------



## sprytzer (5 September 2017)

NikDon....not  Jan in disguise by any chance...you know, the one who purchased 2 of SP private ponies &#55357;&#56847;...honestly, you think 1 good review out of these pages is going to stand out! 
Sorry but that woman has caused more heartache than anyone possibly could.
If all her 'hun's' took a step back and researched then maybe they would see it for what it is!
So many sucking up to her " ooh my next horse will come from you, your horses are real quality" ...they've never purchased or been to her yard either yet all think the sun shines out of her arris!!


----------



## DollyPentreath (5 September 2017)

spike123 said:



			those slating them are also nearly all new members with hardly any posts? Surely the same questions should be asked of those slating them. I have followed them for well over a year and have seen and heard from genuine people that the horses they've ended up with have been as described. I don't have any personal dealings with them but I do have friends that have and have been very happy with what they've ended up with.
		
Click to expand...

Er, I'm definitely not new. 

The horses are lame in the sale ads and a good proportion of them have been put down post purchase. I don't need to deal with the them to see obvious lameness...


----------



## DabDab (5 September 2017)

Rosiejazzandpia said:



			I'm glad that all the new poster has achieved is bumping this thread up. 

I've seen Sammarie spouting on Facebook. Just out of interest, she says she's contacted horse and hound and is going ahead with legal action for slander, is that something that's actually possible to do? Surely you can't prosecute a forum for the posts made by individuals? I'd be interested to hear from a legal bod if this is actually a thing that can be done as I don't know enough about the legalities to be sure myself.
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm not a legal bod really but.....no she can't sue for slander as all remarks are written, so it would be libel. The shortest of meetings with a lawyer would have informed her of this, so I guess she either hasn't consulted a lawyer or is too intellectually challenged to understand what they're saying.

Secondly, it is only libel if it is untrue.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (5 September 2017)

I really cannot understand how this 'is Meadowstables bad or good' thing is still going on.  She sells a lot of horses, of course there are going to be a few that are as described..  

However, there is hard evidence that she has lied about many things, proven incorrect passports by microchip later tested at the vets.

She says that she did not sell a horse when it is there in black and white, her establishment written in the passports that do arrive with the horses. 

There is more than one owner, who has the original advert and photos from Meadowstables, who has evidence from blood tests of drugged horses.  There are also several more who have has horses PTS after vets visits and vet statement re: cause being pre-existing conditions. 

They are just the pieces of evidence that would stand up in court ... 

Lets not forget statements about the horses from previous owners, proving wrong descriptions and fake ages etc, all of the horses that have been bought and turned out not to be as described when they do have the original adverts from Meadowstables, the evident lameness in the videos, the false chronology of the stories and excuses that Sam does come out with. The very few good reviews generally being from people (eg. Jan) who have bought from Jay's private driving stock, who arguably are good examples (despite questionable 'training' methods).    I need not go on. 

She's fighting a loosing battle with this 'I am genuine' thing, there is too much evidence to the contrary. And it's unfortunate that she does not posses the intelligence to not only let sleeping dogs lie where this thread is concerned, as it does inevitably get buried under new posts,  but with the ill-though out lies she has to come back to genuine stories when she does invite people to share in some other 'PR stunt' that she hasn't thought through in an attempt to scrape what she has left of a doomed business. You can't argue with documented, hard evidence of wrong doing.

If Elite Equines (run by her partner Jay) is anything to go by, you can only get by on lies for so long. And for the sake of the horses I hope she goes down the pan sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jach (5 September 2017)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			I really cannot understand how this 'is Meadowstables bad or good' thing is still going on.  She sells a lot of horses, of course there are going to be a few that are as described..  

However, there is hard evidence that she has lied about many things, proven incorrect passports by microchip later tested at the vets.

She says that she did not sell a horse when it is there in black and white, her establishment written in the passports that do arrive with the horses. 

There is more than one owner, who has the original advert and photos from Meadowstables, who has evidence from blood tests of drugged horses.  There are also several more who have has horses PTS after vets visits and vet statement re: cause being pre-existing conditions. 

They are just the pieces of evidence that would stand up in court ... 

Lets not forget statements about the horses from previous owners, proving wrong descriptions and fake ages etc, all of the horses that have been bought and turned out not to be as described when they do have the original adverts from Meadowstables, the evident lameness in the videos, the false chronology of the stories and excuses that Sam does come out with. The very few good reviews generally being from people (eg. Jan) who have bought from Jay's private driving stock, who arguably are good examples (despite questionable 'training' methods).    I need not go on. 

She's fighting a loosing battle with this 'I am genuine' thing, there is too much evidence to the contrary. And it's unfortunate that she does not posses the intelligence to not only let sleeping dogs lie where this thread is concerned, as it does inevitably get buried under new posts,  but with the ill-though out lies she has to come back to genuine stories when she does invite people to share in some other 'PR stunt' that she hasn't thought through in an attempt to scrape what she has left of a doomed business. You can't argue with documented, hard evidence of wrong doing.

If Elite Equines (run by her partner Jay) is anything to go by, you can only get by on lies for so long. And for the sake of the horses I hope she goes down the pan sooner rather than later.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent post! Very well put! Why does Sammarie not comment herself on here , instead of begging the desperate to please 'huns' to leave positive remarks? Literally begging for good reviews simply demonstrates their current desperation and lack of professionalism. Thank you for whichever 'hun' helped promote this thread back to the top! You have done the 'haters', the thousands of 'jealous ' people, the 'doll dossers' ( Sammaries pet name for us) a huge favour and I thank you on behalf of all wronged buyers from Meadow Stables. &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (12 September 2017)

I have to admit that the begging on the Facebook page was hilarious. $h!te is still $h!te no matter how much perfume you spray on it. The amount of people they have fleeced money from is terrible and the damage done to the horses and the new owners is worse, how they sleep at night I don't know.


----------



## DappleDown (12 September 2017)

Black Beastie said:



			I have to admit that the begging on the Facebook page was hilarious. $h!te is still $h!te no matter how much perfume you spray on it. The amount of people they have fleeced money from is terrible and the damage done to the horses and the new owners is worse, how they sleep at night I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen that. Link to the page if poss please.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (12 September 2017)

DappleDown said:



			Haven't seen that. Link to the page if poss please.
		
Click to expand...

Search Sammarie Pheb on Facebook and see the horrors for yourself


----------



## Nasicus (12 September 2017)

You know what they say, if you meet an ar**hole, you met an ar**hole. If you meet ar**holes all day long, you're probably the ar**hole.

I'm sure that can be adapted to suit


----------



## xDundryx (27 September 2017)

just a warning that John Archer (Elite Equine) has reincarnated himself once again as 'Essex Horses and Hunt Hirelings' on FB!!!!!!


----------



## ThreeWBs (10 April 2018)

Sammarie is at it again.. Recently posted a 17hh (actually 17.2) 14yo gelding. Severely lame through the hind end in canter, but she put it down to his 'excellent movement'. Looks sacro/psd to me.


----------



## ThreeWBs (10 April 2018)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/sam.horses.7/videos/608571949494922/[/video]


----------



## ThreeWBs (10 April 2018)

[video=vimeo;264073187]https://vimeo.com/264073187[/video]

[video=vimeo;264072938]https://vimeo.com/264072938[/video]


----------



## ThreeWBs (10 April 2018)

[video=youtube_share;PzRM4W2EYJc]https://youtu.be/PzRM4W2EYJc[/video]

[video=youtube_share;sqI-yX_BY3g]https://youtu.be/sqI-yX_BY3g[/video]


----------



## Nari (10 April 2018)

Looks wrong in trot too, poor lad.


----------



## Velcrobum (10 April 2018)

Would like to see it walking as that snatchy movement is similar to that in stringhalt.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (10 April 2018)

Poor Horse, his movement is so stiff and off. I bet he's been buted up to his eyeballs for these videos


----------



## drachello (23 July 2021)

I bought a horse of them was told I can return her within14 days, paid a lot of money, she faild the vetting big time, lame on both hind  legs and dropped pedal  bones i the front legs and so on, of course they won’t take her back as promised, she is only 8 years old, heart broken


----------



## Chuffy99 (23 July 2021)

Didn’t you do your homework? Why would you still pay for a horse after it had failed its vetting?


----------



## skint1 (23 July 2021)

Chuffy99 said:



			Didn’t you do your homework? Why would you still pay for a horse after it had failed its vetting?
		
Click to expand...

i think the idea is you buy them unseen, they arrive and you vet them and then in theory return them when they tank it... in theory  (this is what I  have gathered on the dodgy dealer FB groups)


----------



## Red-1 (23 July 2021)

Chuffy99 said:



			Didn’t you do your homework? Why would you still pay for a horse after it had failed its vetting?
		
Click to expand...

I think this is a bit harsh, sounds like a teacher at school. Their adverts can come across quite normally. 

OP, I feel it is unfortunate, and I doubt you will get anywhere even if you take legal action. I hope you didn't pay too much.


----------



## Chuffy99 (23 July 2021)

Bit harsh! Takes 5 mins to type in Meadow Stables and Sammi Pheb and read the results, if you buy unseen after that…….


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 July 2021)

drachello said:



			I bought a horse of them was told I can return her within14 days, paid a lot of money, she faild the vetting big time, lame on both hind  legs and dropped pedal  bones i the front legs and so on, of course they won’t take her back as promised, she is only 8 years old, heart broken
		
Click to expand...


Well, as you now know it was a silly thing to do - and I have to say that whenever I read their ads, I think they sound terribly dodgy BUT you do have the protection of the Sale of Goods Act.  Contact Trading Standards, asap.


----------



## coblets (23 July 2021)

When I'm looking at horses for sale, the minute I see _that_ photo filter on an ad (you know the one), I click out asap. But they do change their name a lot, and I think people are naturally inclined to want to trust the 'professionals' to help reduce the hassle of buying a horse, hence them staying in business.


----------



## mini_b (23 July 2021)

coblets said:



			When I'm looking at horses for sale, the minute I see _that_ photo filter on an ad (you know the one), I click out asap. But they do change their name a lot, and I think people are naturally inclined to want to trust the 'professionals' to help reduce the hassle of buying a horse, hence them staying in business.
		
Click to expand...

and the one of them stood in the saddle holding an umbrella?


----------



## Sossigpoker (23 July 2021)

Sammarie Phebb is one of the biggest crooks in the business. Seriously don't go there . And join the dodgy dealer groups on Facebook.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 July 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Well, as you now know it was a silly thing to do - and I have to say that whenever I read their ads, I think they sound terribly dodgy BUT you do have the protection of the Sale of Goods Act.  Contact Trading Standards, asap.
		
Click to expand...

She ignores that, claims no assets, doesn’t go to court, ignores the CCJs etc once she has your money that’s it kiss it goodbye.


----------



## Red-1 (24 July 2021)

Chuffy99 said:



			Bit harsh! Takes 5 mins to type in Meadow Stables and Sammi Pheb and read the results, if you buy unseen after that…….
		
Click to expand...

Not everyone is on Facebook.... 

I actually rang her up after looking at a very plausible advert. She came across very well on the phone. The horse looked fine. 

I did look her up on FB, and subsequently cancelled the appointment, and I dare say that, from what people have said about the yard, I would have turned tail and run once I got there. But, if I hadn't got facebook, I wouldn't have known until then. 

In the interests of research, I did google the phrase you suggested. This was the 2nd result...

https://www.meadowstables.co.uk/reviews

I'm not saying that the information isn't out there, just that being so harsh after someone already made the mistake isn't polite, necessary or helpful.


----------



## ecb89 (24 July 2021)

Everyone in Essex knows you don’t touch this person with a barge pole


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 July 2021)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			She ignores that, claims no assets, doesn’t go to court, ignores the CCJs etc once she has your money that’s it kiss it goodbye.
		
Click to expand...


If you get a CCJ against someone you can send the High Court Sheriffs to get your money - they have a right of entry into commercial premises.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 July 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Not everyone is on Facebook....

I actually rang her up after looking at a very plausible advert. She came across very well on the phone. The horse looked fine.

I did look her up on FB, and subsequently cancelled the appointment, and I dare say that, from what people have said about the yard, I would have turned tail and run once I got there. But, if I hadn't got facebook, I wouldn't have known until then.

In the interests of research, I did google the phrase you suggested. This was the 2nd result...

https://www.meadowstables.co.uk/reviews

I'm not saying that the information isn't out there, just that being so harsh after someone already made the mistake isn't polite, necessary or helpful.
		
Click to expand...


Whilst I agree with your last sentence, I don't do FB and I know how dodgy she is!


----------



## I'm Dun (24 July 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Not everyone is on Facebook....

I actually rang her up after looking at a very plausible advert. She came across very well on the phone. The horse looked fine.

I did look her up on FB, and subsequently cancelled the appointment, and I dare say that, from what people have said about the yard, I would have turned tail and run once I got there. But, if I hadn't got facebook, I wouldn't have known until then.

In the interests of research, I did google the phrase you suggested. This was the 2nd result...

https://www.meadowstables.co.uk/reviews

I'm not saying that the information isn't out there, just that being so harsh after someone already made the mistake isn't polite, necessary or helpful.
		
Click to expand...

Her google reviews are terrible as well and come up right at the top when you google. Clearly not all bad, but anyone who has a 2.7 needs to be avoided at all costs

reviews


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 July 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			If you get a CCJ against someone you can send the High Court Sheriffs to get your money - they have a right of entry into commercial premises.
		
Click to expand...

She has everything in her dads name so there is nothing to take, people have been sending bailiffs to her for years. There is a Facebook page all about it.


----------



## Chuffy99 (24 July 2021)

Good point about FB but she’s come on here and if you’re buying unseen as per skint1’s post you need to do even simple checks to protect yourself


----------



## skint1 (24 July 2021)

They put the pressure on a buyer to make a quick decision and vet later during the "trial period" they say they have  lots of interest and it will be gone by time you get there and it's a hard to find type, and the adverts are aimed at novice owner/riders who are probably all struggling to find the unicorn of horses, and wow there's a whole stable full of them in every shape and size being sold with guarantees and trials!  I can see how it happens.  And, going back to earlier conversations we've had on here... people who don't take responsibility for their lame or otherwise troubled horses are the people who help feed this  miserable industry.


----------



## ester (24 July 2021)

and I can absolutely see how someone novice would watch the videos and not see the alarm bells ringing as they do for more experienced people. ie the bits that are missing/the horse being particularly dead to the world etc


----------



## drachello (9 August 2021)

eventer11 said:



			any honest reviews of elite equine and meadow stables in Essex? i had a quick look online and on facebook and its a mixed bag, with some very bad reviews. confused???
		
Click to expand...

Please stay clear I had a very bad experience and it’s now a courtcase


----------



## MinKo (9 August 2021)

I know her reputation bit I also know two cobs that came from her that are lovely.


----------



## Becca0108 (27 May 2022)

Sidneys story 

There are 2 things that I want to gain from sharing my amazing boys story. First one is the spread the word on Sam Pheby and everyone who sells on her behalf, they should not be selling horses, they have no morals and couldn't careless about the health and wellbeing of the animals they are selling. The second is to get the word out about CPL. I had never heard of it before I had Sid, it isn't a greatly recognised condition but it needs to be. If its caught early enough it is easier to be able to manage it and stop the horses with the condition breeding to stop it being passed on to the next generation of these beautiful animals. 

Sidney aka Lotus du Monty was advertised by Brook Gaylor on behalf of Sam Pheby at Meadow lane, Wickford, Essex. He was advertised as a 16hh 6 year old Belgian draft, he was suppose to be fully broken in, good to handle on the ground, up to date with his teeth and feet. 
When Sid arrived to me on 15/12/2021 his feet were in a right state and I couldn't get him to pick them up at all, I had the dentist out to check his teeth and they hadn't been done, from his passport he was actually only 5 years old and when I measured him he came up at 15.2hh not 16hh. I wasn't very impressed by all of this but I thought I can live with it, its all workable. He was the kindest most gentle horse I had ever met, he had such a gentle soul and a kind eye. We worked together, using positive reinforcement on getting him to pick his feet up. Once we are able to do this I got my Equine Podiatrist out to do his feet and she believed that he had been allowed to get very long hooves which had then been aggressively trimmed leaving very little for her to be able to do. Again, this was workable, it would take time but we could get his feet to where they needed to be. 
Within the first few days of Sidney arriving he went lame. I got the vet out who suspected it was a lameness that had been going on for a while due to the fact that he was swinging his right hind rather than flexing it and she put him on bute for 10 days and to see how he was after that. He went sound but I had a gut feeling that there was still something wrong with his legs so decided to clip his amazing feathers off. I was truly shocked by what I found under the feathers. He had a severe case of Chronic Progressive Lymphoedema (CPL). This is a lifelong disease that affects draft horses with feather. CPL is a failing of the lymphatics in the lower legs and there is no cure. I contacted Brook on several occasions to inform her of the issues that i was having and i ended up being blocked by her when i told her about his CPL. This is where I started doing alot of research into it and came across the Facebook page dedicated to CPL and found the wonderful admin and the amazing Rebecka at equilymph. I changed his diet to low sugar and starch, kept his legs clipped, treated any sores, put him on a track system, started exercising him and contacted Rebecka to get some double wraps made for his legs. I did everything within my power to try and hault the progression of the CPL. 
When I started to ride Sid I very quickly found out that he had infact not been properly broken, he had no idea what I was asking him to do when I was on his back. Que lots of tears and frustration, this was just another thing that proved he was not the horse I thought I was buying. We found a brilliant equestrian coach and decided that we would start Sid from the beginning with his education and together we would get to where we wanted to be. I started long reining him, my 1st aim with sid was to simply be able to hack him around the field or down to the farm, this might not sound like much but when we first started he wouldn't move more than 2 steps and would constantly plant himself and refuse to move. After alot of time, effort, money and tears we got there. We got to a point where we could walk around the field, it felt amazing not only being back in the saddle again but being there with a horse I had brought on from the very beginning myself. He went down with a hoof abscess but we treated it and he went sound again, what a relief. We started trying to work in trot and thats when I knew something really wasn't right, he was very clearly lame again. I got my vet out to see him again. In the 2 days between booking for her to come out and her coming out he had gone lame in walk too. The prognosis was not good but I couldn't give up on him, she put him on bute and I decided I would give him a month to see if the double wraps made a difference and to see if it might be something that would right itself like it did when I 1st got him. The wraps started reducing the CPL but it wasn't enough, my beautiful boy was still in pain, even when standing he wasn't comfortable so I made the heartbreaking decision to get him out of pain once and for all and have him put to sleep on 24/5/22. I had so many sleepless nights and tears cried trying to make this decision but I know 100% that it was the right thing to follow the vets advice and get him out of pain. 

I only had Sidney for 6 months but the journey we went on together was an amazing yet heartbreaking one. He should never have been sold to me. I spent alot of money trying to get him better but no amount of money I threw at it was going to help. I have lost nearly £7000 on by having Sid in my life and this is a devastating amount of money for anyone to lose but I would spend the same amount again just to be able to have this amazing boy in my life for the amount of years he was suppose to be. Yes I have lost alot of money but the heartbreak I have felt by losing my boy is worse than any amount of money I could lose.

https://www.facebook.com/727031490/...aETd8kz2KDChdxoXnj7gfsAWMnPmYufK3yhWLbcLLopl/


----------



## Lady Tinseltime (27 May 2022)

Becca0108 said:



			Sidneys story

There are 2 things that I want to gain from sharing my amazing boys story. First one is the spread the word on Sam Pheby and everyone who sells on her behalf, they should not be selling horses, they have no morals and couldn't careless about the health and wellbeing of the animals they are selling. The second is to get the word out about CPL. I had never heard of it before I had Sid, it isn't a greatly recognised condition but it needs to be. If its caught early enough it is easier to be able to manage it and stop the horses with the condition breeding to stop it being passed on to the next generation of these beautiful animals.

Sidney aka Lotus du Monty was advertised by Brook Gaylor on behalf of Sam Pheby at Meadow lane, Wickford, Essex. He was advertised as a 16hh 6 year old Belgian draft, he was suppose to be fully broken in, good to handle on the ground, up to date with his teeth and feet.
When Sid arrived to me on 15/12/2021 his feet were in a right state and I couldn't get him to pick them up at all, I had the dentist out to check his teeth and they hadn't been done, from his passport he was actually only 5 years old and when I measured him he came up at 15.2hh not 16hh. I wasn't very impressed by all of this but I thought I can live with it, its all workable. He was the kindest most gentle horse I had ever met, he had such a gentle soul and a kind eye. We worked together, using positive reinforcement on getting him to pick his feet up. Once we are able to do this I got my Equine Podiatrist out to do his feet and she believed that he had been allowed to get very long hooves which had then been aggressively trimmed leaving very little for her to be able to do. Again, this was workable, it would take time but we could get his feet to where they needed to be.
Within the first few days of Sidney arriving he went lame. I got the vet out who suspected it was a lameness that had been going on for a while due to the fact that he was swinging his right hind rather than flexing it and she put him on bute for 10 days and to see how he was after that. He went sound but I had a gut feeling that there was still something wrong with his legs so decided to clip his amazing feathers off. I was truly shocked by what I found under the feathers. He had a severe case of Chronic Progressive Lymphoedema (CPL). This is a lifelong disease that affects draft horses with feather. CPL is a failing of the lymphatics in the lower legs and there is no cure. I contacted Brook on several occasions to inform her of the issues that i was having and i ended up being blocked by her when i told her about his CPL. This is where I started doing alot of research into it and came across the Facebook page dedicated to CPL and found the wonderful admin and the amazing Rebecka at equilymph. I changed his diet to low sugar and starch, kept his legs clipped, treated any sores, put him on a track system, started exercising him and contacted Rebecka to get some double wraps made for his legs. I did everything within my power to try and hault the progression of the CPL.
When I started to ride Sid I very quickly found out that he had infact not been properly broken, he had no idea what I was asking him to do when I was on his back. Que lots of tears and frustration, this was just another thing that proved he was not the horse I thought I was buying. We found a brilliant equestrian coach and decided that we would start Sid from the beginning with his education and together we would get to where we wanted to be. I started long reining him, my 1st aim with sid was to simply be able to hack him around the field or down to the farm, this might not sound like much but when we first started he wouldn't move more than 2 steps and would constantly plant himself and refuse to move. After alot of time, effort, money and tears we got there. We got to a point where we could walk around the field, it felt amazing not only being back in the saddle again but being there with a horse I had brought on from the very beginning myself. He went down with a hoof abscess but we treated it and he went sound again, what a relief. We started trying to work in trot and thats when I knew something really wasn't right, he was very clearly lame again. I got my vet out to see him again. In the 2 days between booking for her to come out and her coming out he had gone lame in walk too. The prognosis was not good but I couldn't give up on him, she put him on bute and I decided I would give him a month to see if the double wraps made a difference and to see if it might be something that would right itself like it did when I 1st got him. The wraps started reducing the CPL but it wasn't enough, my beautiful boy was still in pain, even when standing he wasn't comfortable so I made the heartbreaking decision to get him out of pain once and for all and have him put to sleep on 24/5/22. I had so many sleepless nights and tears cried trying to make this decision but I know 100% that it was the right thing to follow the vets advice and get him out of pain.

I only had Sidney for 6 months but the journey we went on together was an amazing yet heartbreaking one. He should never have been sold to me. I spent alot of money trying to get him better but no amount of money I threw at it was going to help. I have lost nearly £7000 on by having Sid in my life and this is a devastating amount of money for anyone to lose but I would spend the same amount again just to be able to have this amazing boy in my life for the amount of years he was suppose to be. Yes I have lost alot of money but the heartbreak I have felt by losing my boy is worse than any amount of money I could lose.

https://www.facebook.com/727031490/...aETd8kz2KDChdxoXnj7gfsAWMnPmYufK3yhWLbcLLopl/

Click to expand...

So sorry you have been conned by this awful woman. You are not the first.


----------



## Ratface (27 May 2022)

Another here who feels heartbroken for you. 
I hope all the fiends of Hell will do their worst, when her time comes.


----------



## skint1 (27 May 2022)

I am so sorry for you and for Sidney, how utterly heartbreaking. It's a sin that he ended up with them but how lucky was he to land with someone who actually cared and actually tried to help him, I am sorry that you couldn't have more time together xxx


----------

